#  Psychische Erkrankungen >   Ab wann wird es dem Arzt zuviel? >

## Leonie

Aufgrund meiner langjährigen Erfahrung mit Psychiatern und Psychiatrien stelle ich mir die Frage: Ab wann wird es dem Arzt zuviel? 
Essstörung mit Gewichtsschwankungen von bis zu 30 Kilo´s in 12 Wochen; SVV mit täglich Nähen lassen; schwere depressive Phasen mit SV`s - zugegeben, dass sind jetzt die wirklich heftigen Exzesse, die ich in meiner Krankheitsgeschichte so gelebt habe.  
Ich hab einen heiden Respekt vor all den Ärzten und Therapeuten, die mir in diesen scheinbar ausweglosen Situationen geholfen haben. Und ich hab ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn´s mal wieder heftig wird. Klar die "Weißen" werden dafür bezahlt - ist ihr Job - hätten sich ja auch einen anderen suchen können - so kann ich als Psycho das aber net sehen.  
Ich seh die Menschen die Zeit, Kraft und auch Liebe in mich investiert haben und die ich immer wieder "enttäusche". Sobald es mir einigermaßen geht, versuche ich geheilt zu sein. Das hält aber meistens net lange an. Kann man sich als Arzt wirklich emotional von chronisch Kranken trennen oder verfolgt einem der eine oder andere Patient auch schon mal in die Nacht. Kann ich meinen Arzt vor mir schützen ohne dass ich gleich aus den Kontakt gehen muss? 
Ich hab da natürlich so meine Strategien entwickelt. Es kommt ganz auf mein Gegenüber an und wie ich dessen Belastbarkeit einschätze. Sprich bin ich bei einem Diensthabenden in der Notaufnahme, so stelle ich die Selbstverletzung als etwas alltägliches dar. Bin ich bei meinem Nervenarzt oder bei meinem Therapeuten ist es ein Drahtseilakt zwischen zeigen, was los ist und ich will nicht zur Last fallen. 
Bin ich als "chronisch Kranke" (GdB 70%) nicht ein bischen dafür verantwortlich, dass meine Behandler von Zeit zu Zeit ein Erfolgserlebnis haben, damit sie mich nicht aufgeben? 
Schwierige Fragestellung - ich weiß - trotzdem würde ich mich feuen Eure Meinung zu hören.  
Leonie

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Leonie 
Psychiater, Psychotherapeuten und Ärzte im allgemeinen sind zwar auch nur Menschen, aber ich denke das eine professionelle Distanz zum Patienten existiert. 
Ärzte kennen die Krankheitsbilder und was alles damit einher geht. 
Gedanken wie "Ich erzähl lieber nicht alles, sonst geh ich ihm auf die Nerven" verwirf bitte ganz schnell wieder. Je genauer der Arzt weiß wie es dir geht, desto besser kann er dir helfen. 
Klar gibt es auch den einen oder anderen Patienten, über den man auch nach dem Feierabend noch nachdenkt, dafür sind wir alle Menschen und keine Maschinen.
Aber als Psychiater hat man schon so viele Magersüchtige und Borderliner gesehen, dass man bestimmt über aufgeschnittene Arme oder einen BMI von 12 keinen Schlaf verliert  :Zwinker:  
Diese Menschen sind dazu da euch zu helfen und das werden sie auch, wenn ihr sie denn lasst 
Liebe Grüße und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  :Zwinker:  
Michael

----------


## Leonie

@ Michael 
Danke für Deine Antwort  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch): . Tja - was mach ich denn dann mit Aussagen wie: "Ich hatte den ganzen Samstag Kopfschmerzen wegen Ihnen." oder "Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Ihnen noch helfen sollte." oder "Ich hab zwar keine Tochter, wenn ich aber eine hätte sollte sie so sein wie sie."  oder "Empfinden sie soetwas wie einen Orgasmus bei einem Selbstmordversuch?" oder "Wenn nichts mehr hilft, dann fangen sie an zu beten." Das sind nur einige der krassen O-Ton-aussagen von Behandlern.  
Also ehrlich gesagt macht man sich da schon so seine Gedanken  :Grin: . Wo ist da bitteschön die Distanz?  
Die Arbeit mit psychisch Kranken hat denke ich schon so seine ganz besonderen Herausforderungen. Viele haben Kindheitstraumas wie Missbrauch, Gewalt, Verlassen werden .... und sind auf der Suche nach Ersatzvätern und -müttern. Da sind Übertragungen an der Tagesordnung. Ich hatte auch mal mehrere Jahre einen Analytiker, der mit mir Fälle anderer Patienten (ohne Namen) diskutiert hat und meine Meinung wissen wollte .... Auch hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man als vermeintlich hilfloses Harscherl starke Beschützerinstinkte weckt wodurch dann eher kontraproduktive Behandlungen mit Medikamenten oder sogar Psychiatrieaufenthalten als Konsequenz folgten.  
Ehrlichkeit in der Beziehung zu Behandlern ist sicherlich das A und O, aber ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer. Irgendwie schaffe ich es immer wieder Situationen zu produzieren in denen mein Gegenüber nix richtig machen kann.  :verwirrt:  Grübel, grübel ... 
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

> @ Michael 
> Danke für Deine Antwort . Tja - was mach ich denn dann mit Aussagen wie: "Ich hatte den ganzen Samstag Kopfschmerzen wegen Ihnen." oder "Ich weiß nicht, wie ich Ihnen noch helfen sollte." oder "Ich hab zwar keine Tochter, wenn ich aber eine hätte sollte sie so sein wie sie."  oder "Empfinden sie soetwas wie einen Orgasmus bei einem Selbstmordversuch?" oder "Wenn nichts mehr hilft, dann fangen sie an zu beten." Das sind nur einige der krassen O-Ton-aussagen von Behandlern.

 *Hallo Leonie! 
Ich würde es ganz einfach als Provokation sehen, der Behandler will Deine Reaktion sehen, wenn er bestimmte Aussagen trifft, z.B. die oben genannten.*   

> Also ehrlich gesagt macht man sich da schon so seine Gedanken . Wo ist da bitteschön die Distanz?

 *Ich würde mich das alles gar nicht fragen, denn ich glaube und meine, Ärzte und Therapeuten haben schon die nötige Distanz zu ihren Patienten aufgebaut. Sicher gibt es immer schwarze Schafe, aber die gibt es nicht nur in der Medizin, sondern in allen Berufszweigen.*   

> Die Arbeit mit psychisch Kranken hat denke ich schon so seine ganz besonderen Herausforderungen. Viele haben Kindheitstraumas wie Missbrauch, Gewalt, Verlassen werden .... und sind auf der Suche nach Ersatzvätern und -müttern. Da sind Übertragungen an der Tagesordnung. Ich hatte auch mal mehrere Jahre einen Analytiker, der mit mir Fälle anderer Patienten (ohne Namen) diskutiert hat und meine Meinung wissen wollte ....

 *Tja, entweder wäre ich aufgestanden und gegangen, denn was interessieren mich die Krankengeschichten von anderen Leuten oder aber ich hätte mich gar nicht auf so eine Diskussionsebene begeben. 
Wir haben im Freundeskreis eine Psychoanalytikerin, klar erzählt die, wenn wir uns abends mit anderen Freunden treffen auch mal von "Fällen", natürlich ohne Namen etc., aber das ist dann auch was ganz anderes. Wir sind befreundet und somit entsteht keine große Diskussionsbasis und unsere Meinung zu solchen Sachen sagen wir zwar, aber sie ist die Analytikerin, sie hört sicherlich nicht auf das, was wir sagen und das soll sie auch nicht.*    

> Auch hab ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass man als vermeintlich hilfloses Harscherl starke Beschützerinstinkte weckt wodurch dann eher kontraproduktive Behandlungen mit Medikamenten oder sogar Psychiatrieaufenthalten als Konsequenz folgten.

 *Man kommt so rüber bei anderen Menschen, wie man sich darstellt, vielleicht auch unbewußt in die Rolle des "hilflosen Hascherl" fällt. Um den kontraproduktiven Behandlungen aus dem Weg zu gehen, sollte man ehrlich zu seinen Behandlern sein, wie Michael weiter oben auch schon schrieb. 
Wobei sicherlich nicht nur die Hilflosigkeit zu einem stationären Aufenthalt in der Psychiatrie verhilft, Einweisungen in die Kliniken müssen stark auf das Für und Wider beurteilt werden, so einfach kommt man nicht an eine Psychiatrieeinweisung, außer man will nun jetzt aus dem Fenster springen, dann ist es wohl einfacher. *    

> Ehrlichkeit in der Beziehung zu Behandlern ist sicherlich das A und O, aber ein gebranntes Kind scheut das Feuer. Irgendwie schaffe ich es immer wieder Situationen zu produzieren in denen mein Gegenüber nix richtig machen kann.  Grübel, grübel ... 
> Leonie

 *Reden, Reden und nochmal Reden könnte da sicher Abhilfe schaffen. Auch wenn Du Dich als gebranntes Kind bezeichnest, wenn Du Deinem Behandler gegenüber nicht ehrlich sein kannst oder willst, was soll dann eine Therapie bringen?? 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Teetante! 
Hab mich gefreut über Deine Antwort! - Provokation - ja - teilweise sind´s wirklich rein provokative Aussagen. Es haben sich aber über die Jahre auch immer wieder Beziehungen zu Behandlern ergeben, die über das Arzt-Patientenverhältnis hinausgingen. Z. B. private Einladungen, E-Mail-Kontakte und Diskussionen darüber, wer sich nun in wen verliebt hat. Bei letzterem gab der Therapeut letztendlich zu, dass das Gefühl von ihm ausging.  
Schwarze Schafe? - Kann ich so net ganz bejahen. Hat mir ja net immer geschadet was sich da so ergeben hat. Von meinem Analytiker hab ich mich dann aber doch getrennt (nach knapp drei Jahren - ich bin eine treue Seele), als er wollte, dass mein Vater sein Haus günstig renoviert.  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  
Sicherlich ist man selbst dafür verantwortlich, wie man sich darstellt. Nur, wie stellt man sich dar, wenn man mit 17 zehn Monate in der geschlossenen Psychiatrie verbringt nach vorangegangengenen 9,5 Monaten Kinder- und Jugendpsychiatrie - es nicht mehr aushält eingesperrt zu sein, als Versuchskaninchen für neuartige Medikamente herhält und jeden Tag eine neue Diagnose an den Kopf geworfen bekommt? (Borderline war vor 15 Jahren noch kein solches Schlagwort wie heute - Es gab auch Aussagen von Ärzten, dass es meine Erkrankung gar nicht gäbe ...) Es begann ein Spiel: Geht´s mir offiziell gut, dann hab ich Ausgang - darf raus - Geht´s mir aber schlecht, so bin ich nur noch eingesperrt. Also wieviel zeige ich? 
Das ist lange her und trotzdem sitzt dieses Verhaltensmuster so dermaßen tief in mir drin - achja.   
Der Sinn und Unsinn einer Therapie ist nochmal ein anderes Thema. Natürlich versuche ich weitestgehend ehrlich zu sein. Manchmal weiß ich jedoch selbst nicht mehr was gerade ehrlich wäre. 
Liebe Grüße
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Leonie! 
Eine Beziehung mit einer Patientin anzufangen, ist dermaßen unprofessionell, daß sich mir die Nackenhaare aufstellen! 
Wenn man sich darauf dann auch noch einläßt als Patientin (oder auch als Patient), kann man doch die Therapie in den Wind schießen und das Geld auch direkt ins Klo spülen.  
Verstehe nicht, warum manche Therapeuten so unprofessionell handeln... 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

@ Teetante 
Also die Beziehung hab ich natürlich nicht zugelassen auf der partnerschaftlichen Ebene. Der Therapeut war jung, unerfahren und unheimlich fasziniert von  ?  ich weiß auch net so recht. Er war ein Ergotherapeut in der geschlossenen Psychiatrie - also wo sollte ich hin, damit die Therapie nicht für die Kloschüssel ist?  
Kannst Du ein bischen nachvollziehen, wie schwierig es für mich erschien zu zeigen wie es mir wirklich geht? 
Liebe Grüße 
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Tja, wo solltest Du hingehen? Warst Du freiwillig stationär, also hättest Du gehen können? Bzw. hätteste vielleicht einfach den Ergotherapeuten gewechselt.... 
LG, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Da ich 17 war, hatten meine Eltern die Entscheidung über den Psychiatrieaufenthalt. Außerdem hat damals das Jugendamt noch mitgemischt und es gab nur den einen Ergotherapeuten auf Station ... 
Geschichten die das Leben schrieb. 
Jedenfalls hab ich den Austausch hier gleich in meiner heutigen Therapiestunde umgesetzt und war sauehrlich *g*. 
Ergebnis: Mein Therapeut kümmert sich von sich aus darum, dass ich möglichst bald in der Klinik in der ich schon seit September angemeldet bin aufgenommen werde.   
Außerdem hab ich doch tatsächlich getraut zu fragen, warum ich in bestimmten Themen immer den ersten Schritt machen muss und nix von ihm kommt. Antwort: Ich sei zu stark in meinem Widerstand. Es ist ihm nicht zuviel oder zu schwierig. An dem Widerstand werde ich jetzt arbeiten.   
Ein herzliches Dankeschön nochmal! 
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Leonie! 
Ok, daß das mit dem Ergotherapeuten schon so lange her ist und Du erst 17 warst, wußte ich nicht!  
Das Du heute ehrlich warst und Dich auch getraut hast, Deine Frage(n) zu stellen, ist doch super! Na, und die Antwort von ihm war doch auch gut, bringt Dich weiter in der Therapie.  
Und das nun die Aufnahme in der Klinik vorangetrieben wird, ist nur positiv für Dich, außer Du möchtest da gar nicht hin... (?) 
Liebe Grüße und immer schön ehrlich sagen, was Du meinst und denkst! 
Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

An Andrea 
Ja - ich finde die heutige Stunde sehr positiv.  
In die Klinik möchte ich schon - eine gewisse Ambivalenz ist aber auch da. Ich kenn die Klinik von zwei früheren Aufenthalten. Sie ist wirklich gut und ich konnte jedesmal viel mitnehmen. Ich seh mich aber selbst auch als Kostenfaktor im eh schon arg gebeutelten Gesundheitssystem - gerade als SB einer KK kenn ich die Kosten, die durch mich entstehen. Ich stehe kurz vor der EU-Rente und das mit 30 ...  Da ist es mit dem Selbstwert zur Zeit nicht gerade rosig ...  Ich gönne jedem Anderen Alles was ihn oder sie weiterbringt - nur für mich selber bin ich am zweifeln.  
Sei gegrüßt von
Leonie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Leonie, 
tja da hast Du ja das Hickhack mit dem Landratsamt schon hinter Dich gebracht.
Die tun ja aufgrund der anstehenden Kosten jedem Erstanträgler erst mal einen
negativen Bescheid unter 50% zusenden auch wenn er deutlich drüber Eingestuft
gehört.
Na ja es gibt ja Gott sei dank die Wiederspruchsmöglichkeit.

----------


## StarBuG

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, das trotz aller Professionalität Ärzte auch nur Menschen sind. Und auch Ärzte werden vom Gegenüber durch Blicke, Gesten, Worte, etc. beeinflusst. Als Psychiater und Psychologe kennt man Begriffe wie Übertragung und Gegenübertragung und reflektiert in Sitzungen auch problembehaftete Gespräche/Gesprächssituationen. 
Zu deinen Zitierten Sätzen, klar denken Ärzte auch nach Feierabend noch über Probleme nach. Was ich damit meinte ist, das die reine Tatsache, das ein Borderliner sich schon wieder heftig geschnitten hat für einen Arzt nicht schlimm ist.
Aber wenn man alle Therapiekonzepte ausgeschöpft hat und noch immer kein Licht am Horizont sieht, dann denkt man schon mal auch im Feierabend darüber nach, was man denn noch versuchen könnte. 
Zu "deinem" Ergo.
Ergotherapeuten sind keine Ärzte aber auch Menschen.
Und wenn man sich selber schon einmal verliebt hat, weiß man, dass man da nicht wirklich Einfluss darauf hat. Die Professionalität beginnt dann, wenn man den Patienten dann an einen Kollegen abgibt und sich aus der Situation entzieht. 
Ich freu mich auf jeden Fall, das du heute ein so positives Erlebnis in deiner Therapiestunde hattest. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

> Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, das trotz aller Professionalität Ärzte auch nur Menschen sind. Und auch Ärzte werden vom Gegenüber durch Blicke, Gesten, Worte, etc. beeinflusst.

 *Das streitet ja auch kein Mensch ab, Micha, aber eigentlich sollte  kein Arzt/Therapeut mit einer Patientin oder einem Patienten anbandeln und dann trotzdem noch weiterbehandeln, bei nem Chirurgen mag das ja noch gehen, aber bei einem Psychiater ist das eher nicht so günstig. 
Deshalb schrieb ich das ja auch bzgl. der Unprofessionalität.  
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## StarBuG

So wie ich das verstanden hab war es doch ein Ergotherapeut und kein Psychiater  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

**grummel* 
Ist es nicht völlig egal, wer oder was es war?  
Bei uns in der Klinik und auch in den Praxen hieß es immer: 
Patienten/Patientinnen sind tabu und wenn es doch passiert, dann bitte Fall weiterdelegieren! Selbst Arzthelferin mit Patient wurde nicht gerne gesehen!  
Ist das nur hier so??*

----------


## StarBuG

Lies doch bitte noch mal meine Antwort  :Zwinker:

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Obelix! 
Als ich das erste Mal einen GdB-Antrag gestellt habe rechnete ich mit 30%. Der Bescheid kam dann mit 50% auf drei Jahre. Dann wurde mir gesagt, dass Borderlineerkrankte normlerweise 60% haben. Also stellte ich einen Höherstufungsantrag und bekam promt 70% auf fünf Jahre bescheinigt.  In der Zeit hab ich noch voll gearbeitet und  mir wurde eine Reduzierung der Arbeitsbelastung  durch meinem Arbeitgeber gewährt. Auch der besondere Kündigungsschutz  beruhigt ungemein.  Muss also sagen, dass es bei mir alles glatt ging mit dem GdB. 
Grüßle
Leonie

----------


## mämchen

Wenn ich alles richtig gelesen habe sind Starbug und Teetante genau der gleichen Meinung  :Zwinker:   
liebe Grüße 
mämchen

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Leonie! 
Da hast Du aber richtig Glück gehabt bei der Einstufung bzw. dem Widerspruch und der dann folgenden Höhereinstufung. Hier bei uns sind die teilweise richtig streng, aber dann widerum denkt man auch, hmmm, wieso kriegt der/die wegen so einerLapalie (irgendwas banales an Erkrankung) nun soviel Prozent, während der/die im Rollstuhl sitzend mit fast Kopf unterm Arm kaum was an Prozenten bekommt.  
Manchmal fällt einem da nichts zu ein, und wahrscheinlich liegt es auch am jeweiligen Sachbearbeiter.  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Michael,  
stimme mit Dir überein, dass Behandler eben auch nur Menschen sind und Gefühle haben  :Smiley: .  
Ich hab das damals mit dem Ergotherapeuten ja ganz gut geregelt bekommen. Er hat mir in die nächste Klinik noch Briefe gesandt und Kassetten für mich aufgenommen. Da hab ich dann um ein klärendes Gespräch gebeten. Wir trafen uns mal während eines Wochenendausgangs und haben seine Gefühle auseinanderklamüstert. Der Kontakt schlief danach ein.  
Der Austausch mit Euch über das Thema dieses Threads hat mir wieder bewusst gemacht, dass es eine "sollte so sein Form von Patienten-/Behandlerbeziehungen" gibt mit professionellem und Distanziertem Umgang und daneben die Realität sich halt doch von Zeit zu Zeit andere Wege sucht. Eben weil wir alle menschlich sind mit Gefühlen und keine Roboter.  
Mir ging´s ja hauptsächlich darum inwieweit ich mich zumuten kann. Da bin ich heute einen guten Schritt weitergekommen. Und das mit der Ehrlichkeit von Dir schwebt bei mir im Kopf rum und arbeitet. 
Liebe Grüße
Leonie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Leonie, 
tja was machst Du jetzt? 
In die Klinik gehen und wieder vor Deiner Umwelt fliehen ? 
NEIN 
oder 
DOCH 
Zu Haus bleiben und Deinem Doc gegenüber offener werden 
Dich also nicht mehr verstellen zu müssen wäre doch eigentlich   ein neues Erfolgserlebnis für Dich   Mal schaun wie weit Du gehen kannst. 
Therapie hin Therapie her es liegt einzig und allein an Dir wie 
Erfolgreich der Therapeut seine Arbeit verrichten kann.
Also öffne Dich und versuche alles, was Dir persönlich hilft, 
weiter zu kommen.
Was heißt versuchen, tue es endlich was Du mit 17 schon tun 
hätten solltest,
öffne Dich, bleibe ehrlich zu Dir und dem Therapeuten und Du 
wirst schon bald merken es hilft Dir weiter.

----------


## Teetante

Hi Obelix! 
Leonie hat gestern den ersten Schritt in Richtung Erhlichkeit gegenüber dem Therapeuten gemacht und doch direkt ein positives Feedback bekommen! 
Ich finde es ganz toll, daß Leonie hier so offen über dieses Thema schreibt, denn auch wenn man immer weiß, daß Ärzte auch nur ihren Job machen, ist ihre Frage "wann wird es dem Arzt zuviel" ein guter Denkanstoß! 
Hi Leonie! 
Ich wünsche Dir, daß Du in der Klinik zügig aufgenommen wirst und auch da immer an die Ehrlichkeit denkst, alles andere würde Dir nur schaden! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea

----------


## Leonie

Auweia Obelix - wenn´s so einfach wäre! 
In der jetzt laufenden ambulanten Therapie hab ich noch ca. 15 Stunden. Der EU-Rentenantrag läuft auch auf betreiben meiner Chef´s hin. Er wird mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit auch als Zeitrente für 2 Jahre durchgehen. Ich bin angemeldet für die Teilnahme einer ambulanten BL-Gruppe welche Skilltraining - sprich Verhaltenstherapie für ein Jahr macht.  - Trotz oder auch durch meiner zahlreichen Psychiatrie- und Klinikaufenthalte hatte ich es immer wieder geschafft zu arbeiten. Seit dem Krebstod meiner Mutter in 01/2002 (Sie hatte zehn Jahre lang Krebs) geht´s aber immer mehr den Bach runter. Ich lebe mit meinem alkoholkranken, depressiven Vater zusammen. Meine Schwestern sind ebenfalls beide krank - einmal Epilepsie  (geht  ganz gut) und einmal Angst- und Zwangsneurosen (kann z. B. nicht alleine Einkaufen). Eine Flucht ist sinnlos, denn die Realität holt mich ja doch wieder ein. 
Es würde/wird bei dem Klinikaufenthalt  nicht um Flucht gehen, sondern um Stabilisierung evtl. auch neue Medikamenteneinstellung. Ich hab bis vor Weihnachten 5 verschiedene Tabletten mehrmals täglich eingenommen um überhaupt  irgendwie  zu existieren. Allerdings war ich so stark betäubt, dass ich nur das allernotwendigste noch machen konnte. Da ich AU bin - sprich nicht arbeiten muss - hab ich alle Medi´s abgesetzt mit dem Ergebnis, dass  ich keinen Tag- Nachtrythmus mehr habe, die Stimmungsschwankungen noch extremer sind, ... 
Neben der BL-Diagnose wurde mir auch eine posttraumatische Belastungsstörung diagnostiziert, und Bulimie. An meinen Traumata´s konnte ich noch nie arbeiten, weil ich immer zu instabil war.  Eine partnerschaftliche Beziehung führen ist für mich nicht möglich.  Allerdings habe ich mir im Laufe der Jahre ein gutes soziales Netz  mit vielen Kontakten aufgebaut. Das fehlt den meisten Borderlinern.   
Regen hin oder her - ich muss jetzt in den Stall fahren und die Pferde bewegen.  
Liebe Grüße 
Leonie

----------


## StarBuG

> Ich lebe mit meinem alkoholkranken, depressiven Vater zusammen. Meine Schwestern sind ebenfalls beide krank - einmal Epilepsie  (geht  ganz gut) und einmal Angst- und Zwangsneurosen (kann z. B. nicht alleine Einkaufen). Eine Flucht ist sinnlos, denn die Realität holt mich ja doch wieder ein.

 Aus solchen Strukturen musst du raus, aber das werden dir sicher deine Therapeuten schon mehrfach gesagt haben.
Besorg dir eine eigene Wohnung am anderen Ende der Stadt und starte dein eigenes Leben. Wenn das finanziell schwer fällt, hol dir Hilfe vom Amt, das geht immer.   

> Neben der BL-Diagnose wurde mir auch eine posttraumatische Belastungsstörung diagnostiziert, und Bulimie. An meinen Traumata´s konnte ich noch nie arbeiten, weil ich immer zu instabil war.

 Sag niemals nie, du schaffst das schon.   

> Eine partnerschaftliche Beziehung führen ist für mich nicht möglich.  Allerdings habe ich mir im Laufe der Jahre ein gutes soziales Netz  mit vielen Kontakten aufgebaut. Das fehlt den meisten Borderlinern.

 Das freut mich für dich, und das mit der Partnerschaft wird auch noch kommen. Vielleicht triffst du ja einen, der genau weiß, wie man mit Borderlinern wie dir umgeht. Nicht einfach aufgeben  :Zwinker:    

> Regen hin oder her - ich muss jetzt in den Stall fahren und die Pferde bewegen.

 Wünsche dir viel Spaß  :Zunge raus:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Monsti

Hallo zusammen,  mit großem Interesse verfolge ich diesen Thread. Einiges hat mir wichtige Denkanstöße gegeben - allein der Titel. Diese Frage stellt sich ja nicht nur im Umgang zwischen Arzt bzw. Therapeuten und einem psychisch kranken Menschen, sondern auch zwischen Arzt und anderweitig (chronisch) Schwerkranken, bei denen bei der Wahl der Therapie nur noch vom größeren bzw. kleineren Übel gesprochen werden kann.  @Leonie: Dass Du auch an einem posttraumatischen Belastungssyndrom leidest, verwundert mich nicht. Da können wir uns übrigens die Hand reichen.  :Zwinker:   Ohne medikamentöse Einstellung sähe ich mich nicht in der Lage den Alltag zu meistern und/oder soziale Kontakte zu pflegen. Leidest Du auch so sehr unter Albträumen mit ständig wiederkehrenden Themen, die Dich danach noch den halben Tag verfolgen?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Angie, 
ja - Alpträume  die einen in den Tag verfolgen kenne ich nur zu gut. Daneben hab ich auch immer wieder Derealisationserscheinigungen oder auch dissoziative Zustände genannt. Manche bezeichnen es auch als hysterische Amnesie. Wenn´s ganz schlimm ist hilft mir noch nichteinmal mehr Tavor. Da kann ich dann fünf mg nehmen und komm net zur Ruhe. In der Psychiatrie wird dann Valium oder ähnliches gespritzt - also chemischer knock out.       
Den letzten heftigen Zustand hatte ich im August letzten Jahres. Mir fehlt da die Erinnerung an knapp drei Tage. In diesen Tagen habe ich aber laut Auskunft des Pflegepersonals mich mit Ärzten unterhalten, gegessen und sonstiges - weg  - einfach alles weg.  Hattest Du auch schon solche Aussetzer und wenn ja - wie gehst Du damit um? 
Wenn ich meine Tiere nicht hätte ... Sie sind so der wichtigste und dauerhafteste Halt in meinem Leben.    
Liebe Grüße von 
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Leonie! 
Bin weder Borderlinerin noch habe ich irgendwelche bekannten psychischen Erkrankungen, aber es interessiert mich halt einfach mehr davon zu erfahren.  
Wie geht man den mit den (ständigen?) Albträumen um? Gibt es da auch medikamentöse Einstellungen oder muß man das als Patient hinnehmen? 
Wenn man mir Tavor 5 mg geben würde, wäre ich wahrscheinlich in einem ähnlichen Zustand, wie Du letztes Jahr im August. Das stelle ich mir auch sehr schlimm vor, wenn man da so einen Filmriß über 3 Tage hat, bzw. ich kann es mir eigentlich gar nicht vorstellen! 
Kannst Du Dich denn an rein gar nichts mehr erinnern bzw. wie war es denn, als Du Dich dann wieder erinnern konntest? Also, was ich meine ist, warst Du dann mit einem Mal wieder "geistig" voll anwesend und bist aufgewacht aus diesem Zustand? 
Versteh das "geistig" nicht falsch, weiß nicht, wie ich es sonst beschreiben soll....  
Freue mich auf Deine Antwort, liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Hallo StarBug! 
Ja Du hast recht. Meine Therapeuten versuchen nunmehr seit knapp 15 Jahren mich dazu zu bewegen auszuziehen. Mittlerweile haben sie´s aber aufgegeben. Ich wohne auf dem Land im Elternhaus - welches ich auch erben werde. Früher konnte ich nicht weg, da meine Mutter Krebs hatte. Zum Schluss habe ich sie auch gepflegt und sie ist Zuhause gestorben. Dann wurde das mit dem Trinken bei meinem Vater schlimmer. Er ist mit Mitte 50 in Rente nach einem Apoplex und hatte letztes Jahr eine Krebs-OP - bisher ohne Metastasen.  Außerdem hat er starke Blutdruck- und Kreislaufprobleme und ist haushaltstechnisch gesehen eine absolute Niete. Es war schon immer klar, dass ich meine Eltern pflegen werde und daher im Haus bleibe. 
Solange ich gearbeitet hab, wäre finanziell das Ausziehen möglich gewesen. Mit der anstehenden EU-Rente sieht das anders aus. Ich werde zwar meine Pferde behalten können, da ich bei meinem Wirt im Dorf wieder bedienen gehen kann, aber große Sprünge sind dann nicht mehr drin. Wie ich schon Angie geschrieben habe sind meine Tiere (2 Pferde, 2 Kaninchen und eine Katze) der wichtigste Halt in meinem Leben. Müsste ich eins hergeben, wäre es so für mich, als würde ich ein Kind im Stich lassen.   
Von Traumatherapie nehmen alle meine Behandler bewusst Abstand. Dafür sind meine Krisen immer noch viel zu heftig und zu häufig. Ich habe gelernt das zu akzeptieren. Den Gedanken daran aufgeben - nein - wer weiß - irgendwann einmal. 
Eine partnerschaftliche Beziehung kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Da müsste ich mich ja zumuten  :eek!: .  
Alles Liebe
Leonie

----------


## Leonie

Gute Fragen Andrea! 
Prinzipiell muss man die Alpträume erstmal hinnehmen. Manchen helfen Schlaftabletten, die aber wiederum in der Stärke wie ich sie bräuchte abhängig machen und ein ständiger hang over ist auf Arbeit auch net sehr praktisch. Dann kann man versuchen die Alpträume zu ergründen - was allerdings in Richtung Traumatherapie geht und bei mir nicht angezeigt ist. Bewusst postive Gefühle oder Gedanken vor dem Schlafengehen produzieren ist eine weitere Möglichkeit. Ein gutes Buch, baden, sich im Arm halten lassen (wenn man das kann) u. ä. 
Man kann auch Ergotherapeutisch an die Sache rangehen indem man versucht den Bildern aus den Träumen ein anderes Ventil zu bieten: Malen, Gedichte schreiben, Töpfern. 
Ein Therapeut hat mir auch mal Sorgenpüppchen geschenkt. Denen soll ich vor dem Einschlafen alle schlechten Gedanken erzählen und die halten sie dann über Nacht von mir fern. Das ist eine ähnlich Funktion wie Imaginationsübungen z. B. ich packe meine Dämonen alle in einen Tresor und sperr sie ein - oder ich setze sie alle in einen Zug und lass sie wegfahren. Hilft alles bedingt und erfordert viel Übung. Ich selber hab diese Dinge bisher nur ansatzweise in Kliniken kennengelernt. Daher bin ich auch für die BL-Gruppe angemeldet. Dort lernt man solche sogenannten Skills - also Übungen um destruktiven Verhalten und Alpträumen/Bildern entgegenwirken zu können.  
Was die Aussetzer betrifft gibt´s unterschiedliche Intensitäten und Abläufe. Ursächlich sind meistens seelische Überforderungszustände. Teilweise bin ich einfach nur völlig apathisch - dann wiederum rede und mache ich unsinnige und auch gefährliche Sachen. Ich bin dabei noch nie aggressiv gegen fremde Personen geworden kenne es von anderen aber auch anders. Der Übergang zum realistischen Wahrnehmen der Umwelt zieht sich meist über einen längeren Zeitraum. Fast so, als erwache man nur langsam aus einem Traum und muss erstmal sortieren, was real ist und was nicht. Danach fühle ich mich total erschöpft, als hätte ich gerade einen Marathon gelaufen. Wenn´s so extreme Aussetzer sind wie letztes Jahr - da stellte ich erst durch einen Blick auf den Kalender fest, dass mir 3 Tage fehlen. Nach Außen ist des gar net weiter aufgefallen. Als hätte sich ein Teil von mir einfach für ein paar Tage eine Auszeit genommen. 
Erinnerungen an diese Zwischenzeiten sind ebenfalls sehr unterschiedlich. Meistens ist es nur ein Gefühl der unendlichen Leere und des Verlorenseins und wahnsinnig große Angst. Dann wiederum skuriele Bilder - surreale Erlebnisse - schwer zu beschreiben.   
Jetzt muss ich mich mal kurz schütteln um wieder ganz im Hier und Jetzt zu sein. Schon eigenartig wenn man so über sich selber schreibt - bin/war das wirklich ich?! 
Ist aber o. k., dass Du nachfragst. Es hilft mir auch mich ein Stück weit zu sortieren und zu sehen, was ich schon alles hinter mich gebracht habe. 
Alles Liebe
Leonie

----------


## StarBuG

Das wichtigste ist doch, das du den Kopf nicht hängen lässt, sondern immer weiter gehst.
Scheinst ja schon eine Menge gemeistert zu haben. 
Meinen Respekt dafür  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße  
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Leonie! 
Vielen, vielen Dank für Deine sehr ausführliche und vor allem für mich sehr verständlich geschriebene Antwort.  
Leider habe ich jetzt nicht so viel Zeit, um auch so ausführlich zu antworten, aber ich würde das gerne morgen vormittag nachholen und Dir dann schreiben und bestimmt auch nochmal was fragen, wenn es Dir recht ist.  
Bis morgen, viele liebe Grüße,  
Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Leonie,  ich möchte Dir zu zwei Dingen antworten: zu den Albträumen und zur Amnesie.  Zunächst zu den *Albträumen*: Sie drehen sich bei mir sehr oft um meine Mutter (zu der ich ein äußerst gespaltenes bzw. seit 2 Jahren gar kein Verhältnis mehr habe), um mein Zuhause (Angst, es zu verlieren) und um das Aufgeben, Resignieren schlechthin.  Aus eigenen Stücken fing ich irgendwann damit an, ein Traumbuch zu schreiben, und zwar wie folgt: Ich beschreibe den Traum in allen Details, vor allem auch mit allen Gefühlen in den jeweiligen Situationen und in Gegenwartsform nieder.  Dann versuche ich, eine Art Deutung zu schreiben, die Symbolik zu erkennen.  Mit etwas Abstand kümmere ich mich dann speziell um die Emotionen in den einzelnen Situationen (Wut, extreme Aggression, Trauer, Verzweiflung, Angst, Selbstzweifel ... naja, oft ist's alles gleichzeitig). Dann schreibe ich den Traum um. Nehme Situation A und ändere die Resignation in Antrieb, nehme Situation B und veränderte die Angst in Mut usw.). Mache ich das konsequent, verändern sich meine Träume, werden angenehmer. Leider bleibe ich nicht über die Dauer am Ball, so dass die alten Albträume mit unveränderter Macht zurückkehren.  Zur *Amnesie*:  Ich habe das nur ein einziges Mal erlebt. Wenn ich Dir das erzähle, hältst Du mich vermutlich für vollkommen verrückt. Aber ich tu es trotzdem.  :Zwinker:    Ich habe die Gabe, in bestimmten Situationen an völlig anderen Orten "sehen" zu können. So war es auch eines späteren Abends im Jänner 1996, als ich allein zu Hause und mein Mann gerade mit Freunden im Skiurlaub war. Plötzlich sah ich ihn da mit einer grausig arroganten Tante wild rumknutschen. Wenig später "sah" ich, wie sich die beiden im Bett austobten. Ich war damals vollkommen von Sinnen, zerschnitt in meiner Wut teure T-shirts von meinem Mann, besoff mich mit 2 Flaschen Wein ... Das gleiche Spiel sollte sich dann all die restlichen Tage wiederholen.  Als mein Mann vom Skiurlaub zurück kam, hatte ich das alles vergessen. Ich weiß nur, dass ich mich beim Abholen am Flughafen total besch**** fühlte, ihn sah, sagte: "Es ist gut, dass Du wieder da bist. Dieses Mal war's nicht gut." Er gab mir einen flüchtigen Kuss, worauf ich mich nur angewidert wegdrehen konnte. Und ich konnte mir nicht erklären, warum ich so angewidert war. Es war wohl sein Geruch: Er roch nach fremdem Speichel.  Alles blieb 100%ig vergessen, bis es fast 8 Monate später peu à peu wieder hoch kam. Es war, als würde ich alles von damals noch einmal erleben. Es zog sich über 2,5 Monate hin, und fast täglich brach irgendwas Neues aus mir heraus. Es war die Hölle! Mein Mann war damals ebenfalls vollkommen fertig, weil (wie er mir viiiiiiel später beichtet) alles exakt so war, wie von mir gesehen.  In der psychosomatischen Klinik, in der ich von September bis November 1998 war, sagte man mir etwas von "psychogener Amnesie", was immer das heißen soll.  Wie gesagt, ich habe sowas nur dieses eine Mal erlebt ... reicht mir auch.  Übrigens schlägt mir mein Herz grad bis zum Hals. Es fällt mir nach wie vor sehr schwer, über so etwas zu schreiben.  Was sagst Du dazu?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Leonie

Liebe Angie, 
also ich halte Dich nich für verrückt! Vielen Dank für Dein Vertrauen und Deine Offenheit :Smiley: . Und ich kann Dir sagen, dass Du mit einem solchen Erlebnis nicht alleine bist. Im Laufe der Jahre sind mir immer wieder Menschen begegnet, die Dinge mit dem sagen wir mal "sechsten Sinn" erlebt haben und sich danach herausstellte, dass diese Dinge der Realität entsprachen.   
Anscheinend war das erlebte so belastend für Dich, dass Du´s erstmal verdrängt hast. Die Seele weiß schon was sie tut. Verdrängung ist ein effektiver Schutzmechanismus, den ich auch sehr gut kenne. Auch das sich Stück für Stück erinnern ist typisch bei solchen Erlebnissen.  
Kennst Du auch Berichte in denen Mütter wissen, dass ihr Kind in Gefahr ist ohne dass sie gerade in deren Nähe sind? Oder auch dass man weiß einem geliebten Menschen ist gerade etwas passiert - Bauchgefühle? Es gibt darüber auch Fachliteratur in der vom kollektiven Unterbewußtsein und teilweise sogar von telepathischen Kräften zwischen den Menschen berichtet wird.  Ein weites Feld in dem sicherlich auch viele Scharlatane ihr Unwesen treiben... 
Ich glaube Dir Dein Erlebnis und nochmals Danke für Dein Vertrauen. 
Das mit den Traumtagebüchern hab ich auch schon mal gehört. Es ist halt immer schwierig solche Sachen dann auch durchzuziehen - da ist immer soviel Alltag, der wichtiger erscheint, als das eigene innere Erleben. 
Sei lieb gegrüßt von 
Leonie

----------


## Leonie

@StarBug
Vielen Dank für die Blumen!  :Zwinker:  Den Kopf nicht hängen lassen - die Ohren steif halten - net immer ganz leicht, aber machbar! 
@ Andreea
Gerne - hat mir ja auch geholfen. Ich fürchte ich werde mich auch morgen wieder hier umschauen. Die Sucht  :Grin: ! 
Alles Liebe
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

> Gute Fragen Andrea! 
> Prinzipiell muss man die Alpträume erstmal hinnehmen. Manchen helfen Schlaftabletten, die aber wiederum in der Stärke wie ich sie bräuchte abhängig machen und ein ständiger hang over ist auf Arbeit auch net sehr praktisch. Dann kann man versuchen die Alpträume zu ergründen - was allerdings in Richtung Traumatherapie geht und bei mir nicht angezeigt ist. Bewusst postive Gefühle oder Gedanken vor dem Schlafengehen produzieren ist eine weitere Möglichkeit. Ein gutes Buch, baden, sich im Arm halten lassen (wenn man das kann) u. ä.

 *Hallo Leonie! 
Hier nun die versprochene Antwort!  
Ok, soweit habe ich jetzt einen kleinen Einblick bekommen, aber so ein paar Fragen tun sich dann doch wieder auf!  
Schlaftabletten sollte man nicht ständig und immer nehmen, da gebe ich Dir voll und ganz recht, zumal nicht nur der Hang over störend ist, sondern auch z.B. die täglichen Sachen wie Autofahren, Kochen etc. sehr eingeschränkt sein können, wenn man sich in ein gewisses Abhängigkeitspotential gibt!  
Naja, gutes Buch lesen und baden mache ich auch, wenn ich meine Schlafstörungen habe, die mich so 2x pro Jahr befallen. Gerade habe ich damit auch wieder mal zu kämpfen, aber ich kann halt schlecht einschlafen und wenn ich dann schlafe, wache ich gegen 3 Uhr ca. auf und dann ist die Nacht erstmal vorbei. In der Regel schlafe ich dann gegen 5 Uhr wieder ein und hole Schlaf nach bis ca. 8 Uhr. Albträume habe ich keine regelmäßigen, sicher nur das, was so jeder Mensch mal hat, also mal einen! Aber lesen und baden, hast Du das mal ausprobiert?  
Was ich ne gute Idee fand, war dieses Traumtagebuch, was Monsti geschrieben hatte, ich hätte da schon wieder ein Problem mit, weil meistens, wenn ich schlecht träume, vergesse ich das sofort, wenn ich aufwache, wie ist das denn bei Dir? Also ich könnte das gar nicht so genau aufschreiben, meine ich damit.  
Warum ist eine Traumatherapie bei Dir nicht möglich? Du brauchst hier nicht ins Detail zu gehen, eine einfache Antwort reicht mir, will nun auch nicht zu neugierig rüberkommen! *   

> Man kann auch Ergotherapeutisch an die Sache rangehen indem man versucht den Bildern aus den Träumen ein anderes Ventil zu bieten: Malen, Gedichte schreiben, Töpfern.

 *Ok, wer künstlerisch ein bißchen begabter ist, für den ist das sicherlich eine Möglichkeit, für mich wäre es nichts!*   

> Ein Therapeut hat mir auch mal Sorgenpüppchen geschenkt. Denen soll ich vor dem Einschlafen alle schlechten Gedanken erzählen und die halten sie dann über Nacht von mir fern. Das ist eine ähnlich Funktion wie Imaginationsübungen z. B. ich packe meine Dämonen alle in einen Tresor und sperr sie ein - oder ich setze sie alle in einen Zug und lass sie wegfahren. Hilft alles bedingt und erfordert viel Übung. Ich selber hab diese Dinge bisher nur ansatzweise in Kliniken kennengelernt. Daher bin ich auch für die BL-Gruppe angemeldet. Dort lernt man solche sogenannten Skills - also Übungen um destruktiven Verhalten und Alpträumen/Bildern entgegenwirken zu können.

 *
Ja, das habe ich auch schon mal gelesen oder gehört, mit diesen Sorgenpüppchen oder Sorgenschüsseln mit Deckel drauf, damit die Sorgen in der Schüssel bleiben. Das erfordert aber mit Sicherheit viel Konzentration und kann im Akutfall nicht unbedingt helfen, oder?*    

> Was die Aussetzer betrifft gibt´s unterschiedliche Intensitäten und Abläufe. Ursächlich sind meistens seelische Überforderungszustände. Teilweise bin ich einfach nur völlig apathisch - dann wiederum rede und mache ich unsinnige und auch gefährliche Sachen. Ich bin dabei noch nie aggressiv gegen fremde Personen geworden kenne es von anderen aber auch anders. Der Übergang zum realistischen Wahrnehmen der Umwelt zieht sich meist über einen längeren Zeitraum. Fast so, als erwache man nur langsam aus einem Traum und muss erstmal sortieren, was real ist und was nicht. Danach fühle ich mich total erschöpft, als hätte ich gerade einen Marathon gelaufen. Wenn´s so extreme Aussetzer sind wie letztes Jahr - da stellte ich erst durch einen Blick auf den Kalender fest, dass mir 3 Tage fehlen. Nach Außen ist des gar net weiter aufgefallen. Als hätte sich ein Teil von mir einfach für ein paar Tage eine Auszeit genommen.

 *Wenn Du in solchen Zuständen bist, und dann auch schon mal apathisch bist oder aber auch andere unsinnige Sachen machst, wie Du das beschreibst, dann aber merkt doch auch das Umfeld etwas.  
Klar, wenn Du normal reagierst, ißt, trinkst, dann ist es sicher auch für fachkundige Menschen schwer zu erkennen, ob Du nun gerade in einem solchen Zustand bist oder nicht, aber ich meinte halt das andere. Weil Du weiter oben in einem Beitrag geschrieben hattest, daß Dein Umfeld (Ärzte, Schwestern etc.) von dem Ereignis im August nicht mitbekommen hat.*   

> Erinnerungen an diese Zwischenzeiten sind ebenfalls sehr unterschiedlich. Meistens ist es nur ein Gefühl der unendlichen Leere und des Verlorenseins und wahnsinnig große Angst. Dann wiederum skuriele Bilder - surreale Erlebnisse - schwer zu beschreiben.

 *Brauchst auch gar nicht weiter beschreiben, ich wollte nur mal einen kleinen Einblick haben und den hast Du mir gegeben, kann es mir zwar nur bedingt vorstellen, aber ich vergleiche es für mich als psychisch gesunden Menschen mal mit der Vorstellung des Aufwachens nach einer Vollnarkose! Vielleicht lachst Du nun und schüttelst den Kopf und sagst, Nee, so ist das nicht! Aber ich werde es, da ich es hoffentlich nie erlebe, mir wohl auch nicht ganz so gut vorstellen können.*   

> Ist aber o. k., dass Du nachfragst. Es hilft mir auch mich ein Stück weit zu sortieren und zu sehen, was ich schon alles hinter mich gebracht habe. 
> Alles Liebe
> Leonie

 *Leonie, so wie ich Deine Beiträge lese, hast Du schon ein ganzes Stück hinter Dich gebracht! 
Ich hatte die Antwort von Micha und Deine Antwort gelesen bzgl. Deiner Eltern und die Pflege ihrerseits. Es ist eine riesengroße Verantwortung, wenn man sagt, man pflegt seine Eltern, wenn sie gepflegt werden müssen und deshalb schon mal vorab von mir ein großes "Hut ab", denn bei Deiner Erkrankung und Sorgen, dann auch noch den Vater zu pflegen, bedarf schon viel gutem Willen. Wirst Du denn z.B. von einem Pflegedienst wenigstens etwas entlastet am Tag oder machst Du alles alleine? 
Was passiert zu Hause, wenn Du in der Klinik bist?  
Ich hoffe, ich bin Dir mit meiner Fragerei nicht zu Nahe getreten, Du brauchst natürlich nicht alles zu beantworten, mach es so, wie es Dir gut tut und wie Du gut damit umgehen kannst! 
Viele liebe Grüße,  
Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Andrea! 
War den ganzen Tag on tour und komm erst jetzt zum Antworten.  
Baden und lesen helfen mir schon von Zeit zu Zeit um gut einzuschlafen. Besser als alles Andere - hab ich glatt vergessen zu schreiben - ist körperliche Erschöpfung. Früher hab ich das ganz gut hinbekommen: erst Büroarbeit, dann schnell im Stall Hoppa bewegen, heim, duschen und umziehen und ab zum Bedienen und nachts um drei dann einfach nur noch umfallen und schlafen - da geht gar nix mehr mit denken :Zwinker: . Allerdings war das in meinen "jungen Jahren" .  Hat aber zumindest zweitweise ganz gut funktioniert.   
Nachts aufwachen und nicht mehr einschlafen können ist ek´lig. Da hilft manchmal heiße Milch mit Honig - wenn man´s mag. Hab auch schon bewusst dann eine Stunde gearbeitet - Wäsche bügeln oder so - bis mir dann die Augen wieder zufallen.  
Sich an Träume bewusst erinnern ist Übungssache. Zettel und Stift am Nachttisch sind da schon mal eine Gedankenstütze beim Aufwachen. Leider weiß ich die meisten meiner Träume noch sehr genau nach dem Aufwachen. Wenn es keine Bilder sind, dann ist es das Gefühl aus dem Traum das mir den ganzen Tag nachgeht. Da hilft nur noch Ablenkung. 
Die Sache mit den Sorgenpüppchen und den Imaginationsübungen sind Bestandteile der Verhaltenstherapie und Du hast recht, dass man dafür sich gut konzentrieren können muss. Es ist eine Übungssache - fast wie Laufen lernen - mit destruktiven Verhaltensstrukturen zu brechen.  Das Skillstraining ist vergleichbar mit dem 10-Schritte-Programm der AA´s.  Man darf es nicht mehr zum Akutfall kommen lassen, sondern vorher Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen. 
Zum Thema Traumatherapie: Mein Therapeut ist der Meinung, dass ich zu instabil bin um bewusst die verschiedensten Traumatas erneut durchzuarbeiten. Er sieht die Gefahr, dass ich mich in den negativen Gefühlen und Erinnerungen verliere und suizidal werde. Ich bin immer noch chronisch latent suizidal. Allerdings bin ich jetzt seit knapp 3 Jahren SV-frei und hole mir Hilfe, wenn´s eng zu werden droht. Mein Ja zum Leben überwiegt mittlerweile. 
Deinen Vergleich mit dem Aufwachen aus einer Vollnarkose in Bezug auf die Derealisationszustände finde ich gar nicht schlecht!     
Bei meiner Mutter hatte ich mir unbezahlten Urlaub für die Pflege genommen und hab es auch ohne Pflegedienst geschafft. Unser damaliger Hausarzt war Gold wert.  Ich durfte das Morphium selber Spritzen. Brauchte ich aber nicht lange.  
Mein Vater ist rein körperlich noch relativ fit. Aktuell kümmere ich mich nur um den Haushalt, Wäsche und Essen kochen. Außerdem fahre ich ihn zu den Ärzten, schau drauf, dass er seine Medi´s nimmt - und bin einfach da um mir seine Sorgen und Ängste anzuhören. Er hat eine Freundin, die sich aber aufgrund seines schlechteren Gesundheitszustandes zurückgezogen hat. Von Zeit zu Zeit schaut sie mal über´s Wochenende bei ihm vorbei.  
Wenn ich in der Klinik bin schaut sich meine Tante, die neben uns wohnt und meine Schwestern bei meinem Vater um. Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich am Wochenende heimfahren. Die Klinik ist nur eine Autostunde entfernt. 
Gestern Abend hatt ich mir vorgenommen mir einen neuen Therapeuten zu suchen, der mich mehr fordert. Heute hab ich von meinem Nervenarzt den Satz an den Kopf bekommen: "Ich glaube, Therapie ist Gift für sie." - Darüber werde ich mir jetzt mal Gedanken machen. 
Liebe Grüße - und auweia ist das wieder ein ewig langer Beitrag geworden - 
Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Leonie! 
Melde mich morgen ausführlicher, aber vielen Dank schon mal für Deine ausführliche Antwort! 
Wir müssen jetzt los, treffen uns mit dem Tauchverein, aber morgen vormittag hole ich wieder alles nach, versprochen!  
Liebe Grüße und Gute Nacht,  
Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Leonie,  habe aufmerksam Dein Posting von eben gelesen und bin über den Satz gestolpert:   

> "Ich glaube, Therapie ist Gift für sie."

   Genau das wurde mir auch irgendwann gesagt. Ich war damals vollkommen verzweifelt. Diese "Dammbrüche", wie sie im Verlauf der Therapien häufiger passierten, setzten mich regelmäßig wochenlang außer Gefecht.  Nun, ich habe ja "nur" eine posttraumatische Belastungsstörung, meine aber, dass ich zu Härtezeiten sehr wohl Verhaltensweisen einer Borderlinerin hatte (Mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand schlagen bis zur Bewusstlosigkeit z.B.)  Mein Therapeut hörte irgendwann auf, in meiner Vergangenheit graben zu wollen und meinte eines Tages: "Wissen Sie, die menschliche Psyche hat eine großartige Eigenschaft: Sie kann verdrängen."  Damit meinte er natürlich nicht, dass wir immer und ständig verdrängen sollten, aber ich meine, dass er Recht hat. Es gibt Erlebnisse in meinem Leben, die ich unter keinen Umständen der Welt anrühren möchte, weil ich weiß, dass es mir nicht gut tut. Also kümmere ich mich um die (für mich) harmlosere Peripherie und arbeite diese ab. Damit beseitige ich Baustelle um Baustelle. Bei meinen körperlichen Problemen, die ich auch recht heftig habe, handhabe ich es nicht anders und laufe gut damit.  Im Verlauf meiner Erkrankungen und der Therapien habe ich gelernt mit mir selbst geduldig und nachsichtig zu sein. Für mich persönlich ist dies das Wichtigste überhaupt.  Geht es Dir ähnlich?  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

> Nachts aufwachen und nicht mehr einschlafen können ist ek´lig. Da hilft manchmal heiße Milch mit Honig - wenn man´s mag. Hab auch schon bewusst dann eine Stunde gearbeitet - Wäsche bügeln oder so - bis mir dann die Augen wieder zufallen.

 *Guten Morgen Leonie! 
Ihhhh, heiße Milch mit Honig, nee, nix für mich, wohl aber heißer Tee mit Honig, lecker! 
Na, meine Bügelwäsche würde sich freuen, wenn ich nachts an sie denken würde! Du bringst mich hier auf völlig neue Ideen, denn an Hausarbeit habe ich nun auch noch nicht gedacht, aber das werde ich ausprobieren, wenn ich mich mal wieder wach im Bett wälze. Vielen Dank für den Tip!*    

> Sich an Träume bewusst erinnern ist Übungssache. Zettel und Stift am Nachttisch sind da schon mal eine Gedankenstütze beim Aufwachen. Leider weiß ich die meisten meiner Träume noch sehr genau nach dem Aufwachen. Wenn es keine Bilder sind, dann ist es das Gefühl aus dem Traum das mir den ganzen Tag nachgeht. Da hilft nur noch Ablenkung.

 *Zettel und Stift habe ich auch schon oft gelesen bzgl. des Aufschreibens von Träumen direkt nach dem Aufwachen. Naja, ich träume nicht oft schlecht oder schlimme Sachen, so daß ich das für mich nicht ausprobiert habe. 
Wie lenkst Du Dich denn dann tagsüber von dem komischen Gefühl (nenne es jetzt mal so!) nach einem schlimmen Traum ab?*    

> Das Skillstraining ist vergleichbar mit dem 10-Schritte-Programm der AA´s.  Man darf es nicht mehr zum Akutfall kommen lassen, sondern vorher Gegenmaßnahmen ergreifen.

 *Gute Sache! Die 10 Punkte der AA's kenne ich gut, meine leibliche Mutter ist schwerste Alkoholikerin und ich habe da in meiner Kinder- und auch noch anfänglichen Jugendzeit genug von mitbekommen, so daß ich mich viele Jahre später mal im Internet bei den AA's schlau gemacht hatte und auch über diese 10 Punkte gestolpert bin. Wir haben aber auch seit vielen Jahren keinen Kontakt mehr, ich bin da sehr froh drüber, denn diese "Weigerung", mich mit ihr auseinanderzusetzen geht von mir aus und ich kann da gut mit leben!*   

> Mein Ja zum Leben überwiegt mittlerweile.

 *Leonie, das ist ein toller Satz! Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Und wenn Du so weiter an Dir arbeitest und auch offen und ehrlich mit Deinen Problemen umgehst, bist Du auf dem richtigen Weg, daß sich Dein JA zum Leben immer mehr festigt! Ich finde das toll!*    

> Deinen Vergleich mit dem Aufwachen aus einer Vollnarkose in Bezug auf die Derealisationszustände finde ich gar nicht schlecht!

 *Na, dann war ich doch gar nicht so übel in meinem Gedankengang bzw. in das "Reinfühlen" eines solchen Zustandes! Ich z.B. finde es ganz schlimm, daß ich mich nach Vollnarkosen selten an den Tag erinnern kann, an das ganze Drumherum und dank Schmerzmitteln kann man sich selbst an die Schmerzen nicht mehr erinnern. Wahrscheinlich findet da im Körper auch eine Art Verdrängung statt, aber wissen tu ich es natürlich nicht.*    

> Ich werde höchstwahrscheinlich am Wochenende heimfahren. Die Klinik ist nur eine Autostunde entfernt.

 *Mache Dir nicht so einen Streß! Wenn Du in der Klinik bist, dann sollst Du nur an Dich und Deinen Weg denken, mag sich egoistisch für die Außenwelt anhören, aber zum Spaß geht man in keine Klinik! 
Und wenn Du dann jedes Wochenende wieder in Dein privates Umfeld kommst, weiß ich nicht, wie Du darauf reagierst, wenn Du dann auch wieder in die Klinik mußt. In vielen Kliniken gibt es ja auch heute noch diese "Sperre" nach Hause zu fahren, Besuch zu bekommen oder Anrufe von dem privaten Umfeld zu erhalten. Das wird sicherlich irgendwo und wie einen Sinn haben!  
Reicht es nicht, wenn Du nur mal vorbeischaust und dann auch wieder nach 2 Stunden oder so in die Klinik zurückfährst?*    

> Gestern Abend hatt ich mir vorgenommen mir einen neuen Therapeuten zu suchen, der mich mehr fordert. Heute hab ich von meinem Nervenarzt den Satz an den Kopf bekommen: "Ich glaube, Therapie ist Gift für sie." - Darüber werde ich mir jetzt mal Gedanken machen.

 *Wahrscheinlich eine blöde Frage, aber warum willst Du den Therapeuten wechseln? Kannst Du den jetztigen nicht dazu bringen, Dich mehr zu fordern? 
Der Satz Deines Nervenarztes, nunja, kommt drauf an, was er genau damit meint! Klar, alles und jeden kleinen Kram zu therapieren halte ich auch nicht für gut, aber daß, was Du bis hierhin erreicht hast, hast Du sicher auch Deiner Therapie zu verdanken, oder?
Z.B. Das JA zum Leben! Ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle gar nicht soviel Gedanken zu diesem Satz machen, mache es, wie Du es für richtig hältst und vor allem, mache alles, was Dir gut tut und lasse alles, was Dir schlecht tut. 
So, und nun wünsche ich Dir erstmal einen schönen Tag, der Schnee hier bei uns ist komplett weg, sehr schön, ich mag keinen Schnee in der Stadt, ich mache jetzt mal meinen "Freitags-Törn" im Haushalt und schaue später nochmal hier herein! 
Freue mich auf Deine Antwort! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Hallo Angie! 
Jetzt hatte ich gerade so eine schöne Antwort an Dich formuliert und der blöde PC lies sie mir nicht speichern!!! 
Ich probiers nochmal: Das mit dem "nur" PTBS nehme ich jetzt mal net so ernst. Eigentlich ist es doch egal, ob man nun eine Depression, eine Essstörung oder sonstwas hat. Die Diagnose allein sagt ja noch nichts über den Leidensdruck aus, der dahinter steht. Ich habe gerne Herz und Ohr offen, wenn ich merke, dass jemand aus seinem Innersten erzählt. Dabei ist es von der Sache her nicht wichtig, ob es nun um einen alltäglichen Streit mit  der Mutter geht, der Trennung vom Ehemann oder Stress auf der Arbeit. Nachdem was ich so von Dir bisher gelesen habe, hast Du verdammt viel schon durchgestanden in Deinem Leben. Dafür hast Du meine Anerkennung und Bewunderung! 
Das mit dem Verdrängen beherrsche ich glaube ich ganz gut. Sonst hätte ich es nicht geschafft meine Ausbildung zu beenden  nach der Geschichte mit 17 und hätte es nicht nach Krisen immer wieder geschafft auf Arbeit meine Leistung zu bringen. In der Therapie war bisher immer die Lösung von aktuellen Problemen und Problemchen im Vordergrund gestanden. Jetzt bin ich an einem Punkt, wo meine dunklen Dämonen der Vergangenheit nach wirklicher Beachtung verlangen.  
Heute hab ich den ersehnten Anruf aus der Klinik bekommen. Am 21.02.2007 - Aschermittwoch - ist Aufnahmetermin. Finde ich irgendwie sinnig mit Beginn der Fastenzeit eine Therapie zu beginnen. Die Anspannung der letzten Wochen - die mich letztendlich auch Euch in die Arme getrieben hat  :Zwinker:    - legt sich gerade. Ich freu mich darauf weiter an mir zu arbeiten. Schließlich will ich ja irgendwann einmal ohne Symptome sein und auch wieder arbeiten.  
@ Andrea
Das mit den Wochenendheimfahrten werde ich auf jeden Fall mit meinen Behandlern absprechen! Werde mich jetzt mal net verrückt damit machen. Es ist noch genügend zu organisieren und das kann ich eigentlich ganz gut - 
(auweia Eigenlob!  :eek!: ).  
Am ehesten kann ich mich von Alpträumen ablenken, indem ich mich um Andere kümmere. Weg von mir selber - ha da ist sie wieder die Verdrängung  :Zwinker: . 
Zu meinem Therapeuten - nunja - er ist einfach ein absolut lieber Kerl - viel zu weich und wahrscheinlich bin ich deswegen bei ihm! Normalerweise legt man bei Borderlinern eine härtere Gangart in der Therapie ein. Weiß aber auch net, ob ich des dann ausgehalten hätte oder doch schon längst mein Handtuch statt meiner im Ring läge. 
Mein Nervenarzt ist schon länger der Auffassung dass ich durch die ersten langen Psychiatrieaufenthalte mit Fixierung und allem Drum und Dran traumatisiert bin. Daher sind Klinikaufenthalte natürlich auch immer Auslöser für nicht allzuschöne Erinnerungen und heftige Abstürze. Ich will da aber durch! 
Wünsche Euch einen schönen erlebnisreichen Tag. 
Eure Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Leonie! 
Feierst Du denn vorher noch Karneval? So mit roter Pappnase und Herzchen auf der Wange? (Weiß nicht, wo Du wohnst und ob da überhaupt Karneval ist, deshalb die Nachfrage!!) 
Bei uns geht es nächsten Donnerstag ab 11.11 Uhr rund und ich bin nach 3 Jahren Flucht vor Karneval auch wieder mal mit dabei, freue mich schon drauf!  
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall eine gute Zeit bis zum 21.02., bleibe uns erhalten (vor und nach der Klinik, wenn es da Internet gibt, natürlich auch gerne während der Klinik!)! 
Erstmal ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonie

Also nee - Karneval - sowas gibt´s bei uns net!!!! Bei uns gibt´s Fasching! Bin da aber auch eher ein Muffel. Nur den Kinderfaschingsnachmittag bei uns im Dorf mach ich manchmal als Animationskindermädchen *g*.  
Wir Franken sind net so versessen auf "Hau drauf Gaudi"  :Zwinker: . Außerdem hab ich da so meine ganz persönlichen negativen Erfahrungen aus meiner Zeit als aktive Bedienung bei den Faschingsbällen. Is net so lustig, wenn man morgens um vier die Besoffenen aus der Bar raustragen muss ... 
Bis demnächst - ne gute Zeit wünscht
Leonie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Leonie, 
stimmt raustragen ist nicht so angenehm aber kann lukrativ sein
am besten ist immer wenn vor der Beiz ein offenes Brünlein ist und da 
die Buben oder Mädels drin gebadet werden

----------


## Leonie

Hallo! 
Ich möchte Euch das Ergebnis meiner "neuen Ehrlichkeit" mitteilen. Am 07. und am 14.02. hab ich mich hingesetzt und hinterfragt, warum ich nicht so recht weiterkomme in der Therapie.  Am 07. hab ich geschrieben, dass ich mir ein Gegenüber wünsche, dass mich  mehr fordert und mit mir gegen meine innerlichen Widerstände in Bezug auf manche Themen angeht.  Außerdem hab ich geschrieben, dass ich zu jedem Therapievertrag, der von mir verlangt wird unterschreibe und dass ich nicht will, das es weitergeht wie bisher mit Bulimie und Selbstverletzung. 
Am 14. hab ich mit dann  Gedanken über meinen Widerstand gemacht.  Da kamen Angst vor den inneren Abgründen, die Frage "Wie weit darf ich mich zumuten?", Angst vor dissoziativen Zustaänden, nicht jammern wollen wie´s meine Schwester ihr Leben lang schon tut und das Wort "Täterintrojekt" hervor. Täterintrojekt bedeutet, dass man sich selbst für alles was im Leben passiert ist die Schuld gibt und sich selber verfolgt. Mir wurde klar, dass hier das Hauptproblem liegt. Ich werde wohl nie aus dem Kreislauf an Krisen aussteigen können, wenn ich nicht die Verantwortung für einige Ereignisse an die Personen innerlich abgebe, denen sie auch gehört. 
Jedenfalls war ich am Donnerstag bei meinem Therapeuten mit dem Geschriebenen. Er hatte eine Praktikantin mit dabeisitzen - zum ersten Mal - davon lies ich mich aber nicht abhalten. Wir haben neue Therapievereinbarungen erarbeitet und er hat sich bereit erklärt mit mir an die Traumaarbeit heranzugehen.  
Durch Eure Antworten und Fragen in diesem Thread ist mir bewusst geworden, dass ich am Zug bin um etwas in  meiner Therapie zu verändern. 
Dafür  ein herzliches Dankeschön.  
Ich werde jetzt in der Klinik Kraft tanken um danach mit meinem Therapeuten neue Schritte gehen zu können. 
Liebe Grüße und Danke
von Leonie

----------


## Teetante

*Liebe Leonie! 
Super! Klasse! Weiter so!  
Und für Deinen Aufenthalt in der Klinik wünsche ich Dir, daß Du dort die Kraft tanken kannst, um auch hinterher weiter an der Ehrlichkeit mit und ohne Therapeut an Dir arbeiten zu können! 
Ich wünsche Dir alles erdenklich Gute, hab eine gute und schöne Zeit in der Klinik und melde Dich mal, wenn Du wieder zurück bist oder vielleicht magst an den Wochenenden, wenn Du zuhause bist, hier mal reinschauen. 
Ganz viele liebe Grüße, Andrea 
P.S. DU bist auf dem richtigen Weg! Mach was draus!*

----------


## mämchen

Liebe Leonie, 
auch von mir alle guten Wünsche für die Zeit des Klinikaufenthaltes und Glückwünsche, dass du jetzt so weit gekommen bist. Das hat mich sehr beeindruckt.
Viele liebe Grüße                 :s_thumbup:   
Ute

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Leonie,  etwas hinterherhinkend: Auch von mir die allerbesten Wünsche! Du packst das, da bin ich mir sehr sicher!  :s_thumbup:    Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Obelix1962

@Leonie, 
ja mach das Kraft tanken (aber nicht Kraft für ein neues Selbstmitleid) in der Klinik und neue Therapieansätze vor allem mit Trauma-Behandlung. 
Ich wünsche Dir schon jetzt viel viel Erfolg dabei und vor allem hierbei ein Finden von Haltepunkten für Deine Zukunft.

----------


## Leonie

@all 
Danke für die lieben Wünsche! - Bin eigentlich immer noch am Koffer packen (und das morgens um gleich vier  :Peinlichkeit: ) - mh - mich zieht grad so gar nix weg von daheim - jetzt wo ich alles so ordentlich hab  :Grin: ! 
@ Obelix - keine "Angst" - ich *hasse* Selbstmitleid! Wenn ..., dann gehe ich ziemlich hart mit mir ins Gericht. Ziel ist eigentlich immer, dass ich liebevoller mit mir selbst umgeh.  
Bei meinem Abschlussgespräch mit meinem ambulanten Therapeuten gestern hat er mir in Aussicht gestellt, dass er wahrscheinlichst nochmal eine Verlängerung der Therapie beantragen wird. Wir haben ja jetzt viel vor .... 
Ach - ich vermiss Euch jetzt schon (merkt man ja auch gar net - statt Koffer packen bin ich im Forum  :Grin: )! 
Nochmals Euch allen eine gute Zeit 
wünscht Leonie

----------


## Brava

Alles liebe  
Gaby :shy_flower:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Leonie! 
Da Du nicht mehr hier bist, denke ich mal, entweder bist Du noch im Koffer-Pack-Streß (kenne das vom Urlaub und das reicht mir schon immer!) oder aber Du bist schon in Richtung Klinik unterwegs! 
Ich wünsche Dir dort einen schönen Aufenthalt, soweit man das schön nennen kann! Alles weitere hatte ich Dir weiter oben schon geschrieben, wiederhole ich nun nicht mehr! 
Paß auf Dich auf!  
Ich freue mich schon, wenn Du wieder hier bist und ich Neues von Dir lesen kann! 
Alles Liebe, Andrea*

----------

